# mimi's writing gallery ♡



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 26, 2022)

i finally decided to start sharing my works here.. >_>

i've never been one to publicly share my work, in fear of it getting reuploaded or stolen, however
i have nothing to lose.

this thread will consist of fanfiction i write and poetry. maybe i'll even work on an original novel at some point.
i've been meaning to start working on a poetry book, so i'll share some poems here in the mean time.

this one is called '_my plum,, your peach_'



Spoiler: My Plum, Your Peach.



















i will update this every day, or at least try to ♡
let me know what you guys think c:​


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2022)

“my plum, your peach” is truly one of the most beautiful things i’ve ever read in my entire life. excellent, excellent work, and i look forward to reading anything else you decide to share! ^~^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 28, 2022)

xara said:


> “my plum, your peach” is truly one of the most beautiful things i’ve ever read in my entire life. excellent, excellent work, and i look forward to reading anything else you decide to share! ^~^


Thank you so much T^T This means so so much to me ;v;


----------



## WriterofWritings (Jun 10, 2022)

_"_My Plum, Your Peach" is absolutely lovely!! I know this was shared long ago but your writing is very creative and emotional!

If you decide to share/write more, I would love to read it! Even if you don't share it though, I hope you continue writing; you've definitely got a talent for it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 12, 2022)

WriterofWritings said:


> _"_My Plum, Your Peach" is absolutely lovely!! I know this was shared long ago but your writing is very creative and emotional!
> 
> If you decide to share/write more, I would love to read it! Even if you don't share it though, I hope you continue writing; you've definitely got a talent for it.


THANK YOU T^T I APPRECIATE IT SO MUCH


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 13, 2022)

3/5 is when my eyes teared up. This felt very relatable for me, the happiness, sadness, fears, flaws and perfection. I have purposefully not thought of my past relationship for the reason that I knew it would last and I hurt so bad for years. Love is the purpose of life I believe that, and torture begins when love for another sees an end. I believe we aren't meant to lose someone, in life in anyway. So the grief I feel when losing someone is unbearable and I wish it were me instead, but it is me too. We are all our own people trying smile and laugh each day. And sadly we lose people, all people. Goodness is all we can give, a reason for someone to smile and to laugh 

Sorry for rambling but your writing caused my heart to speak. Thank you, and I hope you share more poems or stories. 'My Plum, Your Peach' is  wonderful.


----------



## michellejames73gq (Jun 14, 2022)

i'm a big fan of poetry. You did a great job, was a pleasure to read that  I am really surprised that we have such users on this forum. How do you do that? I mean, I would like to write poems as well, but.. i just cant. Moreover, your poetry is perfect. I have made a poetry analysis of your work, inspiring from these ideas https://studyhippo.com/essay-examples/poetry-analysis/ , and I have noticed that your work is almost flawless. Well done my friend, keep it up!


----------

